# barbouze



## Ellaus

Ciao a tutti, 
sto traducendo un testo poetico dal francese all'italiano e mi sono imbattuta nella parola "barbouzes". Si tratta di un termine peggiorativo gergale nato nel 1961 per indicare gli agenti segreti francesi che operavano clandestinamente in Algeria, chiaramente wikipédia mi ha dato una mano, ma il problema è la sua traduzione in italiano. Io penso di lasciarlo in francese perché non ho trovato un corrispettivo adatto (agente segreto è troppo generale e nel testo ci sono chiari riferimenti all'Algeria, per non parlare del fatto che si tratta di due parole al posto di una e in poesia sarebbe evitabile considerata la questione del suono, ritmo ecc...). Vorrei sapere se esiste un suo corrispettivo italiano o comunque se qualcuno l'ha mai tradotto. Io per ora non ho trovato nulla.
grazie mille,
Ellaus


----------



## yannalan

un "barbouze" non e verament un agento secreto, ma una que fà les coses male que iglis agenti del governo  non possono fare... terroristi del governo si vuole...  Nell anni di piombo c'eravano gente cosi, non ?


----------



## Ellaus

ho capito cosa mi vuoi dire ma in italia ci sono tantissime sigle terroristiche in quegli anni a partire dalle brigate rosse fino all'ordine nuovo e quindi non sarebbero delle traduzioni esatte perchè sono dei nomi che indicano gruppi ben precisi! la mia era solo un'informazione riguardante l'uso del termine in italia, ovvero se esiste un corrispettivo italiano utilizzato normalmente per esempio nei testi di storia o altro!
comunque grazie mille!


----------



## MCM.Paris

infiltrato più che agente segreto, ma nello specifico per una poesia, trovare un solo termine non credo sia possibile...


----------



## Ellaus

sono d'accordo con te sulla questione della poesia, comunque la parola infiltrato mi sembra più corretta...nel caso!grazie!


----------

